# how old are you all?



## D.D.D.Daddy2B

how old are you alllll?

:)


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey Im Leah
and Im 17


----------



## holly2234

Im Holly. Im 17 but 18 on the 9th Dec so will be 18 for the birth :)


----------



## smatheson

Hi my name is Sara and I am 17!:flower:


----------



## pansylove

holly2234 said:


> Im Holly. Im 17 but 18 on the 9th Dec so will be 18 for the birth :)

9th Dec is my birthday tooooooo!!!!! :) bday bud.

i'm 19, but i'll be 20 on 9th december :)


----------



## Lalababy2010

I am 18, and expecting my first :D


----------



## holly2234

pansylove said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Im Holly. Im 17 but 18 on the 9th Dec so will be 18 for the birth :)
> 
> 9th Dec is my birthday tooooooo!!!!! :) bday bud.
> 
> i'm 19, but i'll be 20 on 9th december :)Click to expand...

Thats because its simply the best birthday there is! :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

I've just turned 20 this month :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Im 19, an due my first :)


----------



## Tanara

_I'm Tanara =] 

I'm 18 but i turn 19 in December._


----------



## nicole_

18 :)


----------



## rainbows_x

20


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm 19 :) 

xoxox


----------



## lb

19! :)


----------



## Burchy314

I am Tina and I just turned 18 yesterday.


----------



## lucy_x

im lucy & im 19


----------



## shelbyfakla

hey im 18 with my first!!! to a little girl


----------



## x__amour

I'm Shannon and I'm 19!


----------



## LoisP

18 :)


----------



## Youngling

21 : )


----------



## rjb

15. 14 when i conceived.
somewhere there is a poll that will give you a general idea :p


----------



## lauram_92

Seventeen, but eighteen on December the 12th. :)


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm Nikki :flower:

19 at the moment ... Will be 20 when the baby gets here!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

17 :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I'm 20 :flower:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I'm Melissa I'm 16 w/ my first :)


----------



## cupcake momma

16, I'll be 17 when the baby's here though <3


----------



## Lauraxamy

19, :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

Im 21teen lol I turned 21 on November 13th but Im still a Teen ...... at least thats how I see it . I got pregnant with my first at 18 though and had her at 19 , and I got Pregnant with my second at 20


----------



## Burchy314

lizardbreath said:


> Im 21teen lol I turned 21 on November 13th but Im still a Teen ...... at least thats how I see it . I got pregnant with my first at 18 though and had her at 19 , and I got Pregnant with my second at 20

Completly random but you have the same birthday as my OH haha but he turned 20. :)


----------



## D.D.D.Daddy2B

Hey All;
Wow so theirs a variety of ages!

I'm 16 gonna be 17 when my OH gives birth! xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I'm Yazz and I'm 19. =]


----------



## D.D.D.Daddy2B

Yazz_n_bump said:


> I'm Yazz and I'm 19. =]

Hey Yazz :)


----------



## JWandBump

Im 19 :)


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

I'm 94 expecting my 11th child next year :)


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

19 :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

xxxbexxy_beex said:


> I'm 94 expecting my 11th child next year :)

haha 94, made me giggle that! lmao :haha:

Oh and i'm 17 x


----------



## wifeandmummy

17 with second :) got a little girl and now expecting a little boy next year :)


----------



## Anicole10

lizardbreath said:


> Im 21teen lol I turned 21 on November 13th but Im still a Teen ...... at least thats how I see it . I got pregnant with my first at 18 though and had her at 19 , and I got Pregnant with my second at 20

 I too am 21 but this is my first and I'm due in April :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Anicole10 said:


> I too am 21 but this is my first and I'm due in April :)

Random, but you're due on my birthday!!! :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## Anicole10

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Anicole10 said:
> 
> 
> I too am 21 but this is my first and I'm due in April :)
> 
> Random, but you're due on my birthday!!! :happydance:
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...


That's funny...you're the third person to tell me that! It's three days after my OH and I's 5 year anniversary and 3 days before his 22nd birthday as well...I cant wait! Happy early birthday lol Only 153 days :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Im 22:)x


----------



## Violet3

I'm 16 :)


----------



## babypeters

Hey, i'm 17 and expecting my first in may


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm Tessa and I'm 17. Won't be 18 until a month after the babys due =]


----------



## cammy

Im 18 but I'll be 19 when bub is due x


----------



## kattsmiles

Conceived when I was 18, am 18 now, and will be 18 when he's born in a few weeks. I turn 19 February 26th. :D


----------



## thislife164

My name is Halsey. I'm 19, I'll be 20 by the time the baby is here though :)


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Im 20, will be 21 when baby is here :)


----------



## MoonLove

Concieved at 19, and very recently turned 20 :)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I think me and rjb(?) are the youngest at 15. i got pregnant 3 days after my birthday so I will be 15 still when baby arrives.


----------



## lizardbreath

Anicole10 said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Im 21teen lol I turned 21 on November 13th but Im still a Teen ...... at least thats how I see it . I got pregnant with my first at 18 though and had her at 19 , and I got Pregnant with my second at 20
> 
> I too am 21 but this is my first and I'm due in April :)Click to expand...

I dont feel so bad now lol .


----------



## Savannah11

I'm 18 :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

i just turned 18 bout 2 days ago


----------



## rjb

kaleighdaisy said:


> I think me and rjb(?) are the youngest at 15. i got pregnant 3 days after my birthday so I will be 15 still when baby arrives.

haha we are the youngest as far as i know also. i turned 15 the same day i started my 15th week of pregnancy, so i'll also be staying 15.
rachelrae is also 15 (i think)
but i might be mistaken on that one :p


----------



## thislife164

And here I thought I was going to be the youngest on here, haha


----------



## rjb

thislife164 said:


> And here I thought I was going to be the youngest on here, haha

how old are you?


----------



## Burchy314

rjb said:


> kaleighdaisy said:
> 
> 
> I think me and rjb(?) are the youngest at 15. i got pregnant 3 days after my birthday so I will be 15 still when baby arrives.
> 
> haha we are the youngest as far as i know also. i turned 15 the same day i started my 15th week of pregnancy, so i'll also be staying 15.
> *rachelrae is also 15* (i think)
> but i might be mistaken on that one :pClick to expand...

I think you are right. I think she turns 16 next year.


----------



## thislife164

rjb said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> And here I thought I was going to be the youngest on here, haha
> 
> how old are you?Click to expand...

19, I'll be 20 when the baby is born:thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm 20, I was 19 when I got pregnant :flower:


----------



## sleepwelllee

i am 16 17 this friday [3rd december]


----------



## strawberry19

im 20 oh is 21 x


----------



## Burchy314

sleepwelllee said:


> i am 16 17 this friday [3rd december]

Happy Almost Birthday lol :thumbup:


----------



## SoonToBeMum

im more of a lurker in this section, but i belong here, im 17-18 in June and OH is 19-20 in Jan :flower:


----------



## bumpy_j

i'm 18, 19 in april :)


----------



## Neferet

I'm 19. Got pregnant at 17 and had my little boy at 18. I'm a bit of a lurker in this section these days as I had my little dude 13 months ago!


----------



## sleepwelllee

Burchy314 thank you lol


----------



## kaleighdaisy

rjb said:


> kaleighdaisy said:
> 
> 
> I think me and rjb(?) are the youngest at 15. i got pregnant 3 days after my birthday so I will be 15 still when baby arrives.
> 
> haha we are the youngest as far as i know also. i turned 15 the same day i started my 15th week of pregnancy, so i'll also be staying 15.
> rachelrae is also 15 (i think)
> but i might be mistaken on that one :pClick to expand...

Yeah. My baby was at least part of my present. haha. For my birthday I got the sex. I was promised it. lol.


----------



## stevon111

im steven and im 20!!:thumbup:


----------



## drewsmammaz

im 19. i have a 3yr old (had him at 16) and im pregnant with my 2bd


----------



## Nikki.

holly2234 said:


> Im Holly. Im 17 but 18 on the 9th Dec so will be 18 for the birth :)

im 18 on the 8th! horray for sago's


----------



## casann

Hiya everyone . I'm 18 and was 16 nearly 17 when i fell pregnant with my first x


----------



## J3SSiiCA

Im 18 :) x


----------



## EmyDra

I turned 21 in November.

Feel sorta old here, but also like I fit in aswell? XD


----------



## wasey

I'm 16 ^^


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

wasey said:


> I'm 16 ^^

Me too :)


----------



## bubblegirl

hey :D I'm 18, 19 on december 14th


----------



## 3mzi

Hi,
I'm 3mzi and 15 now and will be 15 when I have it. Due 4th June :flower:.


----------



## abz19

hi im Abi and im 19 now. Was just about to turn 19 when i fell pregnant. il still be 19 when my little girl's born in April. My other half has just turned 31


----------



## Maman Jeunes

I'm Sabina, age 16, and pregnant with my second. :hi:


----------



## amandakelley

My name is Amanda, I'm 18 and I am almost 26 weeks with my first. :) My husband is 21.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

kattsmiles said:


> Conceived when I was 18, am 18 now, and will be 18 when he's born in a few weeks. I turn 19 February 26th. :D

THats my birthday! And I'll be 19 then too! haha


----------



## 08marchbean

Im 20, but i was 19 when i had my LO.


----------



## Mrs.MC

im 20, was 18 when i had my son tho:D


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hi! I'm Kelsey, 18 and due December 21st. My husband is also 18, turns 19 February 23rd. xx


----------



## airbear

I turned 20 in October, due July 2011 with our first. The OH is 20 and will be 21 in April :)


----------



## Sarah_16x

Im sarah im 19 :) i have a 2 year old boy, i got pregnant at 16 and had him a month after my 17th birthday xx


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

I'm Aaleah :)
I'm sixteen && 10 weeks pregnant with my first.


----------



## Jadie

i'm 19, 20 in feb, so will be 20 when bubba is born :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm not pregnant or a teen but I'm here all the time so I'll poke in on their one.

Hi! I'm Kris. I'm 21 years old! :)


----------



## jadeemma79

18 :happydance:


----------



## CeeJay23

Im cee Jay and i turned 18 right before i found out im pregnant ( and my fiance turned 16 bout a month after we found out)


----------



## mayb_baby

Im Lorna, 19 :)


----------



## Maripics

I'm Mariana, I'm 15 and so does Andrew, my husband.


----------



## cori

I'm Courtney and im 15 this month


----------



## vhal_x

I'm Vanessa and I conceived at 17, gave birth at 18 and will be 19 this summer :flower:


----------



## kayxoxoxo

Hey I'm 18, 19 next month! X


----------



## AlyssaMarie

I'm alyssa. 21...feel like I fit in better here :)


----------



## brookesmumma

i'm 17 :) :flow:xx


----------



## kiasuten

AlyssaMarie said:


> I'm alyssa. 21...feel like I fit in better here :)

I'm 21, and I too feel like I fit in better here.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm 16 :) due july and will be 17 in september :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

I'm Layla and i am 16 :)


----------



## Kitty.Kat

Im Katie and im 18


----------



## HollyMay

I'm Holly, 19


----------



## tjsmummy2

im 22 but had my first child when i was 17!


----------



## EmilyandBump

I'm Emily, 15 due September and will be 16 in April.


----------



## elffosho

Another Emily here :D

18 now, turning 19 in August


----------



## Sarah10

i'l be 19 in 4 days!


----------



## aob1013

19, 20 in May.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

cori said:


> I'm Courtney and im 15 this month

Hey, Courtney. Im also 15, and from the same place. Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## krys

I'm 19, but my baby is due right around my 20th birthday :)


----------



## berryblue290

20 but 21 when I have my babe


----------



## preppymommy

I'm Chelsea and I'm 15 and pregnant with my first :)


----------



## Julymom2be

I'm 17 and will be 18 when my LO is born. It will be two months after graduation...whoop ha.


----------



## Nora97

I´m 15


----------



## wanaBmummy

This is a maaaaaaaajorly old thread! x


----------



## Miss1997

Im stacey im 15 with my first :) <3


----------



## Linzi_x

I'm Linzi and I'm 20 :)


----------



## fl00b

i know that this is an old thread but meh :haha:
i'm 17, gonna be 18 when i have LO unless he comes before tomorrow which i doubt :(


----------

